# Nikon D750 Service Advisory for shutter issue - UPDATE more affected cameras



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2015)

FYI: 

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Service-And-Support/Service-Advisories/ibs1kfdg/Technical-Service-Advisory-for-Users-of-the-Nikon-D750.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2015)

*Re: Nikon D750 Service Advisory for shutter issue*

It seems to be amazing to me that they are announcing the issue before a big outcry from the users. It really does give the impression that they have learned from past mistakes.

Sony seems to be a tougher nut to crack, they are still afraid of losing face by admitting problems??


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: Nikon D750 Service Advisory for shutter issue*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ... It really does give the impression that they have learned from past mistakes. ...



Yeah!
Still disappointed to see how often new products are affected with such flaws - no matter which company.

Also quite surprised to read that the D750 is "Made in Thailand". 
I hope that Canon will continue to stay away with their high quality bodies and lenses from these low cost countries of production. 
(and willing to pay a little bit more for "Made in Japan")


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: Nikon D750 Service Advisory for shutter issue*

Yet another reason not to be a first responder to new products. It seems that way too many electronic products are released still in "beta". And yet, the customers seem to accept this as there does not seem to be any shortage of people waiting to be the firstest.

I am grateful for these fast buyers. It allows them to further beta test products so that when I am ready to buy it, the quality control has already been done..... at the customer's expense.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: Nikon D750 Service Advisory for shutter issue*

This is the second service advisory for the D750, although I don't know if the same unit could have the earlier flare problem and this shutter issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 4, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D750 Service Advisory for shutter issue*

First, only two months of production were claimed to have been affected. Now Nikon says another 7 months' worth of camera production was affected. 

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Service-And-Support/Service-Advisories/ibs1kfdg/Technical-Service-Advisory-for-Users-of-the-Nikon-D750.html


----------



## K (Mar 4, 2016)

Nikon needs to dump the D750 quickly. Redesign, correct the flaws - throw in a few small tweaks and upgrades since time has elapsed since the original release date - and call it the D760.

History repeats itself, D600 to D610

At least Nikon is honest and upfront about the issues, and fixes them without hassle. Some companies deny, sweep it under the rug, then if they have to make it right, give customers a hard time.

Just bizarre the D600 and D750 have had all these issues, but as far as I'm aware, the D810 has been solid. Do they have separate teams engineering these two body types or something? Different origin of manufacture perhaps?

Whatever, that's their business. My 5D3 and 6D are troublefree.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2016)

K said:


> History repeats itself, D600 to D610



And D800 to D810........


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2016)

K said:


> ...but as far as I'm aware, the D810 has been solid.



http://www.nikonusa.com/en/service-and-support/service-advisories/hyvanded/Technical-Service-Advisory-for-Users-of-the-Nikon-D810.html


----------

